

Driving a bike in LA - darklajid
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2014/01/24/10492288.aspx

======
darklajid
Especially loved the comment:

As a European, I find the story highly amusing and fully share my fellow
continental inhabitant's bemusement. The story has a nice build up in that you
expect some amazing conclusion after his quest to get and ride a plain old
bike, but there isn't any: you can bike around Las Vegas just fine, people
just think you're weird for doing it.

